# appliance wire wheels NOS



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Was looking through my storage and found 5 NOS appliance wire wheels still in boxes. I must have bought these over 10 years ago and completely forgot about them.
However they are 15x8 with a 5 on 5 bolt pattern. 
Will they fit on an 80 fleetwood ?
Where can I find the right lug nuts ?


Thanks


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jan 18 2011, 10:39 AM~19628918
> *Was looking through my storage and found 5 NOS appliance wire wheels still in boxes. I must have bought these over 10 years ago and completely forgot about them.
> However they are 15x8 with a 5 on 5 bolt pattern.
> Will they fit on an 80 fleetwood ?
> ...


I DOUBT THEY WOULD FIT. IT TAKES WORK TO GET 13X7'S AND 14X7'S TO NOT RUB IN THE REAR.. IT WOULD BE SUPER HARD TO KEEP 15X8'S FROM RUBBING.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jan 18 2011, 09:39 AM~19628918
> *Was looking through my storage and found 5 NOS appliance wire wheels still in boxes. I must have bought these over 10 years ago and completely forgot about them.
> However they are 15x8 with a 5 on 5 bolt pattern.
> Will they fit on an 80 fleetwood ?
> ...


appliance wheels take special lug nuts,different than any other ones... i have a source here locally that has og ones and repros....


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2011, 01:45 PM~19630142
> *appliance wheels take special lug nuts,different than any other ones... i have a source here locally that has og ones and repros....
> *





That would be great. Thanks


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Ebay all day they are called roto lugs. You will need the offset washers for a caddy. You could also search for appliance and lugnuts they will pop up. I think gorilla lugnuts also sells em


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 18 2011, 03:56 PM~19631843
> *Ebay all day they are called roto lugs. You will need the offset washers for a caddy.    You could also search for appliance and lugnuts they will pop up.  I think gorilla lugnuts also sells em
> *


the og ones that came with appliance wires have a slightly different look than the repops...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth+Jan 18 2011, 03:56 PM~19631843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuppers...





Freddie, if you're interested, I have a bag of washers/lugnuts that I'd send you if you paid the way... All they're doing here is collecting dust and getting in my way :rofl:

And the 15x8 may fit, only because appliance used a different backspacing (if they're reversed...)


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Mounted one 225/70 r15 and all seems to be good. 
Found a bag of lugs in one of the boxes. Don't know why but they are all rusted up.
Will try to clean them up and see what happens.
Also found four NOS star wire rims. The more I clean up the more I find LOL


----------

